# 921 vs. 522 - Which to get?



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I am planning on getting a 522, but just saw the $250 921 ad. Very tempting, but I don't have a HD TV (yet). 

1. After the year of $10 per month extra, can I downgrade to the SD T50?
2. Is there an extra $5 VOD fee?
3. Is this a purchase where I would own the 921, or another variant of DHP?


----------



## sluggo (Sep 16, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> I am planning on getting a 522, but just saw the $250 921 ad. Very tempting, but I don't have a HD TV (yet).
> 
> 1. After the year of $10 per month extra, can I downgrade to the SD T50?
> 2. Is there an extra $5 VOD fee?
> 3. Is this a purchase where I would own the 921, or another variant of DHP?


What $250 921 deal?


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

I'm assuming your not yet a Dish customer, right?

Well what your compairing is apples to oranges.

1)I think you'd be required to have a year of HD programming, but the first 6 months would be free. You'd also have to sub to a minimum of AT60 for a year. What is SD T50?

2)There is an extra $4.98 VOD fee for either box.

3)If you were to sign up with the 921 for $200 (plus $49 activation fee (but any dish sub can get this waived for you, ok shameless plug for me over)) it would be under the Free Dish promo and you would own the equipment.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

sluggo said:


> What $250 921 deal?


New subcribers can upgrade to a 921 under the Free Dish promo for $200 + the usual $49 activation fee.

Also, FYI. You can get a HDTV and 921 (in the box deal) for $999 (open to new and old customers)


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

BFG said:


> I'm assuming your not yet a Dish customer, right?
> 
> What is SD T50?


I am not a dish customer yet. 
SD - Standard definition T50 (I think it's now called T60)

Thanks.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

yeah ok then, I was assuming that's what you meant. So did I cover all the bases?


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

Does it work well for regular standard definition programming? Huge hard drive should do well for regular programming. Thanks for the info.


----------



## BFG (Jan 23, 2004)

From what I've read, the 921 works decently for satellite programming, both HD & SD. The main glitches with it is the Digital Over the Air aspect of it...


----------



## the_bear (Oct 18, 2004)

One factor is how big is your current TV? If you have a set over 30 in., even if it is SD, you would benefit from 921's ability to take HD and down convert.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> I am planning on getting a 522, but just saw the $250 921 ad. Very tempting, but I don't have a HD TV (yet).
> 
> 1. After the year of $10 per month extra, can I downgrade to the SD T50?
> 2. Is there an extra $5 VOD fee?
> 3. Is this a purchase where I would own the 921, or another variant of DHP?


Get the 921. Like the 921, the 721 had problems when first released. Now it is pretty solid. The same holds true for the 921. It is getting better and cheaper. It is a better investment than the 522.


----------



## ClaudeR (Dec 7, 2003)

I see a couple advantages of the 522, even though it is DHP, I can get the locals with T60 for $30 + $5 VOD fee. Biggest thing for me is the Dual outputs.

Looks like it would be an extra $11 per month to get the HDTV, locals, T60, along with the cost of the receiver - and warranty expires after a year with the 921.

I've been watching the different dish deals for almost two years, and have yet to jump in.

I suppose I could get a 301 for the second room, but that's another $5.

Any other suggestions?


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

ClaudeR said:


> I see a couple advantages of the 522, even though it is DHP, I can get the locals with T60 for $30 + $5 VOD fee. Biggest thing for me is the Dual outputs.
> 
> Looks like it would be an extra $11 per month to get the HDTV, locals, T60, along with the cost of the receiver - and warranty expires after a year with the 921.
> 
> ...


You asked and here it is:
If you want cheap, go cheap. If you want expensive, go expensive. If you don't like a package once you get it, change it. If you can't make up your mind in two years, it's doubtful you'll make it up now. By the time you decide, it will all have changed.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

If you want a 921 you should get one now before they are gone, I got a note over the weekend from Echostar stating that the 921 has been discontinued.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Hmmm...funny, I got a note over the weekend saying that the 921 has NOT been discontinued. Want to compare notes, Scott?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Sure, Claude got an email from a Dish Network senior executive saying that it was. 

Also on the Retailer Chat the 921 sale is being called a "CLOSEOUT"


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

That's definitely not what engineering is saying. Maybe we'll get word tonight. 

It would be an incredibly stupid move on Dish's part to not have a HD recorder on the market for the holiday season and the 942 isn't going to be ready in time.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark check your PM.


----------



## Mark Lamutt (Mar 24, 2002)

Yup...your guy is higer level than the one that I talked to yesterday...

I still maintain, though, that if this is in fact true, it is an absolutely, incredibly stupid move on Dish's part, and an absolutely atrocious business decision.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Mark, honestly are you surprised? This is afterall Echostar we are talking about. 

Since no public announcement of the 921 being Discontinued has been made and I don't expect one to be made (As they never publiclly announce that stuff) one has to wonder...

Will the 921 ever get Name Based Recording
Will the 921 ever get OTA Guide Data (I say yes to this one)
Will the 921 ever get Dish Home Interactive
Will the 921 ever get the Dish Home Media Option

I am sure there are a bunch more will the 921 ever get that I am missing. Perhaps someone can get through to the tech chat tonight and ask these questions.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Mark, honestly are you surprised? This is afterall Echostar we are talking about.
> 
> Since no public announcement of the 921 being Discontinued has been made and I don't expect one to be made (As they never publiclly announce that stuff) one has to wonder...
> 
> ...


What you do is have a nice closeout sale on a discontinued box just in time for the holiday season. Dont call it closeout, but clear the shelves of this dead end item. Sometime after the first of the year probably seconbd quartter release the new high def box.

I doubt the 921 will get much in the way of upgrades, better to put the bucks in new hardware.

name based upgrades wouldnt occur for moist existing boxes, es[pically the 921.

the old adgae buy for what it does today is espically valid on the 921.


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> I doubt the 921 will get much in the way of upgrades, better to put the bucks in new hardware.
> 
> name based upgrades wouldnt occur for moist existing boxes, es[pically the 921.
> 
> the old adgae buy for what it does today is espically valid on the 921.


Wait a minute and hold the phone. If any of this upgrade scrapping is true then I'm gonna be pretty darn mad. I might be just mad enough to stick a class action suit right where it going to #*##@#$%! 
Are we all overreacting here? I hope that someone with factual knowledge will give us some facts.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

While it appears to be true the 921 is discontinued, there is NO proof whatsoever that software productin is winding down for the 921.

If you are a Dish 921 owner then I suggest you try calling in for tonight's Tech Forum and try grilling them about the 921's future.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

i CHALLEGE anyone TO GET A UNFLATTERING QUESTION BY THE CALL SCREENERS....

Just try, the show is carefully cointrilled

I have no proof but doubt the will put much effort into a discountinued product. It will be kept functional, think of the 7100s and 721s 

They dont get new features

Some are still waiting for the 721s internet access...


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> i CHALLEGE anyone TO GET A UNFLATTERING QUESTION BY THE CALL SCREENERS....
> 
> Just try, the show is carefully cointrilled
> 
> ...


Bob this sounds like an excellent job for you. Go for it.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I tried and failed If you EVER have called with a complaint you will NEVER get on the air

I have thought of calling in from a friends, a E sub who never complains about anything, but honestly is not worth the effort....


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

Bob Haller said:


> I tried and failed If you EVER have called with a complaint you will NEVER get on the air
> 
> I have thought of calling in from a friends, a E sub who never complains about anything, but honestly is not worth the effort....


Gotcha. I may give it a try.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Bob Haller said:


> i CHALLEGE anyone TO GET A UNFLATTERING QUESTION BY THE CALL SCREENERS....
> 
> Just try, the show is carefully cointrilled
> 
> ...


hmmm... Didnt the 721 get some new Dish home features recently. Didn' t the 721 get the Election Coverage 6 channel feature. I know that to some that is not a new feature, but to others it would be classified as one for sure.

In the Dish world, just because a product is discontinued does not mean that new features will not be added. On the other side of the coin, features that are promised for future release do not always appear.

As to your jumping to conclusions Bob, I will leave those for each person to determine their weight. As to your challange Bob, I challange you to get a flattering question buy them. Be sure to state your name.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob they were so scared of taking calls tonight that magically their phones stopped working.  

(I was warned before the chat started that the phone problem thing would happen)


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Bob they were so scared of taking calls tonight that magically their phones stopped working.
> 
> (I was warned before the chat started that the phone problem thing would happen)


You serious? You POSTED this

Scott E has serious issues. They aftraid a shill will get on the air?


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes Bob I posted that.

I was called by a friend at Dish who saw my cries for 921's owners to flood their phone lines and was told that there was a good chance they would not take any phone calls because of that threat.

I even called someone who name I won't mention and told him about the call and this was before the chat started.

It did not surprise me at all when they were having (ahem...) phone line issues.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Kinda reminescent of the call to arms over DVR fees. E got nervous and you were used Big news coming on the fees:/// There was no news but it was a great effort to silence the charlie chat complaints...

Wouldnt it be wonderful to bump into Charlie on a airliner. Boy would I have a LOT to tell a captive audience if he was stuck with me on a FULL airplane for a nice cross country flight

Scott it sounds like you are moving towards my opinion of things....


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Bob I wouldn't put it that way.

I just believe the consumer should know whats going on with the product most paid $1,000 for. If Dish can't honestly talk about its future or lack of then, the consumer should take notice and take appropriate action.

I have sat down and talked with Charlie on a few occations, he's more of a figurehead then anything. Charlie is a good guy but he has no idea whats going on at his own company.


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> Bob I wouldn't put it that way.
> 
> I have sat down and talked with Charlie on a few occations, he's more of a figurehead then anything. Charlie is a good guy but he has no idea whats going on at his own company.


Thats been my theory for years now. For whatever reason charlie isnt running things. It was his dedication that built Dish, but for a LONG time he appears distracted.

I wonder who is REALLY running the show?

For me it has a beancounter look, and as most of us know although beancounters are necessary they can do a lot of damage... :nono2:


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

I doubt the 921 will get many upgrades since its not only discontinued but being replaced with MPEG4.

No wonder they cut the price by half


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

So I guess this means we have to wait for the 942, spend a fortune, and go thru "beta" testing the software for the next year? :nono:


----------



## boylehome (Jul 16, 2004)

bavaria72 said:


> So I guess this means we have to wait for the 942, spend a fortune, and go thru "beta" testing the software for the next year? :nono:


And, I'm sure some people will have problems pulling the smart card


----------



## Bob Haller (Mar 24, 2002)

boylehome said:


> And, I'm sure some people will have problems pulling the smart card


They better! NEW boxes are cardless, althiough theres a card slot for future use.....

It is hard to pull something thats not there


----------

